# Anyone got the Fueki Set?



## spamurai (Jan 22, 2017)

Anyone know if this is out?

Let me know if you've got it ^_^
Thanks.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 22, 2017)

I haven't seen any posts or anything about it so I don't know if it's out yet... I was also wondering what bird this is cause I've never seen it before standing next to him?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 22, 2017)

fueki set hasnt been released yet, the only way to acquire it is through hacks from what iv'e heard


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jan 22, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I haven't seen any posts or anything about it so I don't know if it's out yet... I was also wondering what bird this is cause I've never seen it before standing next to him?



That's Medli, it's one of the LOZ villagers 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, my friends son lives in Japan, he managed to get several of the Feuki sets. I'm not sure how they're obtained though


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 22, 2017)

He's apparently an NPC RV that randomly shows up in the campground, much like Pave, Jingle, etc would. Only in Japan though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 22, 2017)

Is he a DLC? Cause I know Harv has the WiFi prompt for DLC but I haven't gotten anything from that when I ask.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 22, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Is he a DLC? Cause I know Harv has the WiFi prompt for DLC but I haven't gotten anything from that when I ask.



Actually, you might be right. But if so, he is only in Japan for sure. That functionality isn't available anywhere else as of yet.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 22, 2017)

You also can't adopted him into your town. He's just there for you to get his furniture.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 22, 2017)

I won the set without clothing in a giveaway on here.


----------



## P. Star (Jan 22, 2017)

I got the items from a Japanese friend, i had no idea they were hacked though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2017)

Wait a minute, Holden can't move in.  How is it possible for him to be in that picture?!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

Fueki set isn't hacked. It's just from Japan. I don't know why it's banned.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 22, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wait a minute, Holden can't move in.  How is it possible for him to be in that picture?!



I've seen where people have hacked him in. 

But yeah, as far as I can tell the Fueki/Holden RV event hasn't officially happened, so any Fueki items floating around are hacked (and not allowed to be traded here!!)


----------



## spamurai (Jan 22, 2017)

I've seen other people outside of this forum who have the set too.
All said they got them from Japan.

Either way, there's now way they'll be released outside of Japan other than through trades ><


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2017)

The Japanese site has announced Holden will be released as DLC for Japanese copies from February 1st through May 1st

https://www.nintendo.co.jp/series/mori/news/170123.html


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 22, 2017)

Jake said:


> The Japanese site has announced Holden will be released as DLC for Japanese copies from February 1st through May 1st
> 
> https://www.nintendo.co.jp/series/mori/news/170123.html



For those who can't read Japanese, as an FYI - it's not even going to be standard DLC. It'll be similar to the 7-11 DLC for Japan in that you must go to the actual real store to get it. In this case, you'd go to the store called フエキ (Fueki). I've never been to that store, even when I lived in Japan, but it sounds like a stationery and cosmetics store from their website. This store is not as ubiquitous in Japan as 7-11.

In other words, this is going to be extremely rare to get legitly.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2017)

Haha I just found out that the translation system on my phone sucks because most of what I just read made no sense. XD


----------



## Bubblebeam (Jan 23, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I haven't seen any posts or anything about it so I don't know if it's out yet... I was also wondering what bird this is cause I've never seen it before standing next to him?



Who's the horse on the far right?


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 23, 2017)

Bubblebeam said:


> Who's the horse on the far right?



*



Epona, another LOZ amiibo villager~




​*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 23, 2017)

Ah finally, real animal garbage. Thanks google translate!

*"a limited special delivery character 's crayon comes"*
Oh sweet! We get his crayon!
*"Among the campers, or can order the original furniture, 
you can enjoy a chat with glue stick."*
Nice to meet you glue stick.
*"Product Name: Animal Cake"*


----------



## spamurai (Jan 27, 2017)

Hahah, this made me laugh xD

Japan get all the cool stuff 

Does anyone know if the Pen-case Chair is extra Campus set items? or is it just a new item?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 27, 2017)

spamurai said:


> Hahah, this made me laugh xD
> 
> Japan get all the cool stuff
> 
> Does anyone know if the Pen-case Chair is extra Campus set items? or is it just a new item?



It's a new Campus item - one of the new items they originally added to the Campus set with Happy Home Designer. I don't know how to get it legitimately though. MoriDB doesn't list how.


----------



## mirukushake (Jan 27, 2017)

DJStarstryker said:


> For those who can't read Japanese, as an FYI - it's not even going to be standard DLC. It'll be similar to the 7-11 DLC for Japan in that you must go to the actual real store to get it. In this case, you'd go to the store called フエキ (Fueki). I've never been to that store, even when I lived in Japan, but it sounds like a stationery and cosmetics store from their website. This store is not as ubiquitous in Japan as 7-11.
> 
> In other words, this is going to be extremely rare to get legitly.



This is incorrect. There is no Fueki store; it's just a brand. You can get the items by connecting to the Internet at the campsite.


----------

